# Substrate!



## PSpades (Nov 3, 2011)

So im gonna set up a 10gallon purely plants only tank (with mts). I've been searching for weeks and weeks not knowing on what substrate to use.
I can't get my hands on eco-complete but I can get regular flourite and flourite black sand. 
So my question is: Is flourite actually better than using plain soil?
I've heard that some people top off the soil with flourite, but is soil more difficult to deal with compared to flourite? I would also have to buy gravel if i decided to go with soil to top it off.
Thanks!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I use 1" canadian sphagnum pet moss

1" play sand

1" pc select

layered in that order. put on one layer, wet that layer, level and clean, then add the next layer.

the add the plants

and finally fill the tank with water poured over a dish.

the peat moss is the 1footx1footx3foot plastic cubes from lowes or home depot (not ferts added. It is about $11

the play sand is just the play sand that is about $3 for a 50 pound bag.

pc select is pro choice select here:

Pro's Choice Products

I contact them for a local supplier who ordered a pallet. a 50 pound bag is like $7 or so.

still just my .02


----------



## PSpades (Nov 3, 2011)

Sweet thanks! I still don't know whether it's better to have a diy substrate or use flourite instead?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

PSpades said:


> Sweet thanks! I still don't know whether it's better to have a diy substrate or use flourite instead?


I don't either. *old dude

But I do know it's alot cheaper.

But then for a 10g probably not much cost difference.


my .02


----------



## PSpades (Nov 3, 2011)

Haha yeah, price won't be a big difference.
What's the peat added for? I know it lowers the pH and stuff but is it actually beneficial to the plants themselves?


----------



## PSpades (Nov 3, 2011)

oohh..does it help increase the CEC? is that why?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

PSpades said:


> Haha yeah, price won't be a big difference.
> What's the peat added for? I know it lowers the pH and stuff but is it actually beneficial to the plants themselves?


All I know at first is that neon tetras did much better with the peat.

So I finally did some tests and although pH was low at first in a day it was over 7. In a week or two it was over 8 which is typical for all my planted tanks which have no filters, no water changes, no circulation. the plants suck out the co2 which raises the pH.

What I did find is that hardness both kh and gh remained constant (dkh 4 dgh 9) for years but in a sand only substrate both rose to very high levels. in the order of dkh over 20 and dgh over 35.

So I guess that was why neon lived better. With the sand only substrate I couldn't keep neons over a few weeks.


my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

PSpades said:


> oohh..does it help increase the CEC? is that why?


Gee what's a CEC?

*pc


----------



## PSpades (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh I see. I won't be having any fishes in there though so hm..
CEC = Cation Exchange Capacity - The higher the CEC, the more potential it has to hold in the nutrients (cations such as K, Mg, Zn, etc) that can then be absorbed by your plants instead of being released into the water column.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

PSpades said:


> Oh I see. I won't be having any fishes in there though so hm..
> CEC = Cation Exchange Capacity - The higher the CEC, the more potential it has to hold in the nutrients (cations such as K, Mg, Zn, etc) that can then be absorbed by your plants instead of being released into the water column.


yes could be.

Gee after all these years I'm still learning.

Sure you don't want some fish in there to feed the snails?

my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

perhaps not.

the fish will eat the snail eggs.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Or you could just get 1 bag of eco-complete and be done with it. For that small of a tank will probably actually be cheaper and much easier.


----------



## PSpades (Nov 3, 2011)

Like I said I can't get my hands on eco-complete. I can get a bag of flourite for $20 whereas a bag of eco would cost $30.*td
Anyone tried fluval plant substrate? looks the same as eco...cept i think that's even more expensive x_x
Yeah im pretty sure i don't want any fishes in there..maybe a small school?..but after having a break-out of ich (yes my bad for not quarantining) in my 20gal im paranoid and don't want to dose the plants with medicine, even if it says it's plant safe x_x..or maybe i'll keep shrimps..though some ferts have copper in them


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I think you will find that with thriving plants you will have little to no problems with Ich.

my .02


----------



## PSpades (Nov 3, 2011)

The plants are thriving in my 20gal, hence i was hesitant on using medication. The ich was introduced by new fish because i didn't quarantine.


----------

